

Ask HN: Whats more important? Size of the target market or Passion for an idea. - keeptrying

I was wondering which of the following do you feel is more of an incentive to work on founding a startup:<p>A) The target market. Ie you only really care about making money. The bigger the market the more attractive it is to you. The idea is a means to an end.<p>B) Passion for the field/area which would be affected by your startup.<p>C) The very idea of starting something successful "from scratch". Ie independence from a boss etc.<p>D) The lifestyle that can be had from running your own successful company.<p>edit: Changed A). I think target market is kind of saying that you really only care about how much money/value you can make as soon as possible.
======
joez
C) is two very different things. As previous articles/threads (try google
search) have suggested, quitting because you hate your job is not the right
place to start but maybe good motivation to take the final leap. The
satisfaction of seeing something you built from the ground up can be
satisfactory and keep you motivated.

I don't know about D). I don't know what you are imaging about the lifestyle
but all of it is hard (and hopefully enjoyable) work. If you are looking for
less or easier work, look elsewhere.

I think you need both A) and B) to the extent they feed off each other and
when your not hitting on cylinder A) for motivation, you are hitting cylinder
B) and vice versa.

I didn't see anything on target market, but from a business perspective...
Investors are going to ask you about this.

~~~
keeptrying
A) is really about target market. I had written "target market" first but I
edited it out. I think if your only worried about target market then your
essentially doing it for the sake of selling it off.

------
param
Try using this if you can: <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
credo
I'm not sure if one specific reason would be more important than others.

For instance, I wouldn't want to work on something that I'm not passionate
about (incentive B). However, over the long-term, I also wouldn't want to work
on something that doesn't have a reasonable market (incentive A).

imo your description of incentive A is mistaken.Thinking about the target
market doesn't mean that "you only really care about making money".

For example, many entrepreneurs would rather work on their startups than on
something else that may think of as more lucrative. However, for the business
to survive, the business needs to make money and so it a good entrepreneur
would also try to understand the target market and think about whether it can
sustain the business (and give up the business if it isn't able to make
money).

------
Kaizyn
This really depends. Is the purpose of your startup to make you financially
independent for the rest of your life? Are you already set and are now wanting
to try changing the world? Can you live in your parents' basement for a few
years while your great idea 'changes the world'?

If you don't love what you're doing, it will ultimately be difficult to stick
with it for any extended period of time (2+ years). However, many startups can
be sold off in that sort of shorter timeframe, making it mostly irrelevant if
you care much for the work.

------
keeptrying
Passion for the field/area which would be affected by your startup.

------
Virax
Changing the world. I can make money in far less risky ways, and I can pursue
my passions in my free time. I am actually somewhat surprised that you managed
to fit the word "lifestyle" and "running your own successful company" into the
same sentence.

Having said that, I seriously doubt I will ever found a startup - I plan to
make a chunk of money and have a life first.

------
mudge
It has been said that a large part of what commonly makes a startup successful
in the end is the persistence and determination of the founders. If you can
generate more persistence in yourself by being passionate about what you are
doing, then I think you are more likely to find a way to be successful.

------
mudge
Another incentive for starting a startup is because you have some cool hack
you want to try out.

------
keeptrying
The lifestyle that can be had from running your own successful company.

------
keeptrying
The possibility of riches.

------
wlievens
The order for me would be CDBA. If I were to to it, that is.

------
keeptrying
The idea of starting something successful "from scratch".

------
dpcan
Lifestyle.

------
cgherb911
A, but its not about the money. If you don't have a value proposition you
don't have a business. Is there a pain point that you solve? How painful is
it? Where there is a real need will yield success. And I mean success in the
interpretation that correlates to your business's or NPO's goal.

